# various dog sweater knitting patterns



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

While looking online I have come accross a number of knitting patterns for dog sweaters and coats.
If anybody here knits and would like me to send the patterns or links just let me know and i'll send them over.
Thought they might be usefull.


Also if anyone isnt a knitter as such,like me, I have also found a good website that gives instructions and diagrams on the diff knitting stitches and abbreviations, that might help. I am going to give it a go once I buy some needles and wool!!!!


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

If you need any help, let me know  I loveee knitting and pretty much only do dog and baby sweaters! I sell them at a local pet store here, it's so much fun once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Melissa, why don't you sell some online? Or perhaps put a few dog sweates for sale here?


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I should! I never thought about doing that really! I may make some and put them up to see how they do. How big is the average chi? Mine are deer legged chi's (except jaz) and I make them bigger. And at the pet store I make them in small med and large-and i mean LARGE LOL. Here it would be more like xxs xs & s .


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

There was a girl making them for people last yr but she hasn't been around lately. I'm sure some people would love to have a perfect fitting sweater for their chi.I crochet sweaters for mine but the minute someone wants to buy something from me I lose all interest in making them. I think maybe it becomes like a job :lol:


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I probably would too if I had to make them custom. I don't know. Its fun for the pet store bc I make what I like, and just take them in to be sold, And I'm afraid if its custom, and you dont like it , id feel so bad LOL.


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

*I love making my own sweaters and clothes for my gang mostly because it's hard to find long enough sweaters for Gidgi and Tiny, if I find one that is big enough for Precious (since she gained weight) it tends to be either too long or too big in the neck that she will just take it off, and Rocky and BJ are very hard to find clothes and sweaters that fit cause around here unless it's a specialty boutique it's hard to find xxs in the pet stores. Even if we do find them they still seem like they just don't fit right so it is just easier for me to either sew them shirts and clothes or knit sweaters for them cause then I know they fit and the dogs seem to like them too. *


----------



## LindaLS (Mar 31, 2007)

*Loom knitting is easier than needles*

If you would like to learn to knit but the needles are bit too confusing and hard to handle for you. Consider trying the knitting looms.

Here is a pattern I made for the knitting loom. 

http://www.knitting-n-crochet.com/free-patterns-knitting.html

There is plenty of help online if you choose and you can buy the looms at Wal Mart.


----------

